# ABT's on the gas grill



## norrell6 (Aug 10, 2008)

My Grandpa called me yesterday from Florida. He was in Indiana a couple weeks ago and I brought him some of my pulled pork that I had food saverd and frozen. Apparently he REALLY liked it. He was calling to ask me about how he could smoke something for himself. His neighbor has a Big Green Egg (the $1,000 model) and he doesnt want to spend the money. He asked if he could somehow just use his gas grill as a smoker. I told him how I would do it with indirect heat and wrapping wood chips in foil. After I got off the phone with him, I emailed him the link to the SMF. It got me thinking though, I have never tried smoking with my gas grill. I took some pictures of the whole process and will email them to my Grandpa. I know everybody on SMF likes pics, so I will share with you guys as well. I'm in this forum cause all I had to smoke was some ABT's.

Started to see some smoke






Temp was at 250



Here they are at one hour


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like you might have to buy Gramdpa a smoker. Great to see you helping others. Well done.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2008)

Do them all the time on my gasser. Bacon gets done better. I would suggest you put foil under the ABT's. Atleast I do.
40 to 45 minutes @ 325


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, the ABT's are done and gone. I took a picture of the finished products, but somehow (my daughter) it got lost. Smoking with a gas grill is quite easy actually. My temperature stayed very constant at 250 and I could have held it lower. Also, the wood chips in the foil kept a nice TBS. I love my smokers and I am not about to stop using them. However, I am convinced that you can do a decent smoke with a gas grill.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey in a pinch they do just fine. I did my last Beer Can chicken on the gasser too, steaks tonight. Try upping you temps some next time and that bacon will crisp up real nice for you.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

spam reported


----------



## tender loins (Aug 31, 2008)

My smoker was backordered until the 10th but I used my gas grill to do ribs yesterday. I have 2 different wood chip holders--one is the $8 cast iron one about 6" x 9" x 1", and the other one was designed for pellets, it's round cast iron about 3" diameter with a domed lid that you can use domed or reversed (reverse provides less resistance to the smoke escaping so I go that way.)

The rectangular one just barely fits on/between 2 burners and under the porcelain grate. The grate actually sits on top of it in my gas grill, a Thermos 3 burner, which I think is made by Charbroil.

The round one just barely fits between two burners/flavorbars, using the lowest edge of the flavorizers to support the container. I often don't even bother trying this and instead just sit it on the grate near the back of the grill. 

This was part of a kit that I bought on ebay a few years ago that contained the cast iron container & lid, and I believe 5 bags of pellets (Jack Daniels, Hickory, Mesquite, Apple, Sugar Maple.) I forgot the brand name. You only need a small amount of pellets, maybe a quarter or third cup or so.

Otherwise, I often use the pellets in tin foil and make it long enough to stretch across TWO burners an place under the grate.

Also, I bought a set of cooling racks that are stackable but individually they have folding loop legs on each end that open to about 3" tall. I put 2 racks on the grill, which moves the food 3" higher, further away from the flame, and put the wood chip boxes below these racks, right on top of the grates, and laid spare ribs across the 2 racks & turned 2 or 3 burners on low, or 1 on high to get the wood chips going, then low. The stock gauge read a little over 200 (between 200-225) most of the time. I was going to try the 3-2-1 method but they were getting done fast, so more like 2-1-1.

As for ABT's, up here they are called Poppers and are usually breaded & deep fried. I grow a jumbo Jalapeno that sometimes gets 2" wide at the top and usually make them whole instead of cut in half, even on the grill. We dice the bacon and mix it into the cheese before filling. I also have a mini bell pepper less than 2" (not hot) and stuff with hamburger & grill.

I also use a Presto cookie shooter that's battery operated--it's used to dispense soft cookie dough through cut plates for spritz cookies, but comes with a couple long tips for filling things like manicotti, jumbo shells, canoli... jumbo jalapenos now too. 

It's probably as easy as cream filling donuts--fill the canister with your cheese & bacon mix (must be small diced or crumbed--opening in tip is only about 3/8" or a star shape), insert long tip into pepper, squeeze trigger until it starts overflowing, remove tip from pepper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 1, 2008)

looks and sounds good to me... have done em on the grill a few times and they were very good.


----------

